# Dead tail syndrome-baby aspirin dosage question?



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

One more question!! :doh: It looks like rest is good, keeping him quiet. That's no problem, but for how long? Until his tail is back to normal? Does that mean no walks? Or just no play?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I would call your vet and ask about the dosage or some other form of medication. Cooper had this tail problem once and it rectified within a few days and he was back to normal. I believe my brother just let Coopers tail heal on its own and didn't do anything special for it. He didn't seem to be in any discomfort, etc.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for more opinions


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> Just got back from the beach with Merlin. We were there for a few days and yesterday afternoon I noticed he wasn't raising his tail at all and keeping it tucked between his legs. All in all just looking (and still looking) miserable. I thought maybe he'd been stung or hurt it in some way so I called my vet on the way home today. He said it was most likely dead tail syndrome. I thought that was just from cold water, but I learned differently researching it for the last 30 minutes.
> 
> There's a thread on here about using a warm compress, which I'll do. Also there was a mention of baby aspirin. What's the dosage on that? Merlin's about 62 pounds. Thanks for any advice! I feel so sorry for him.
> 
> Before this happened he was having a blast!!! Folly Beach, SC is really dog friendly!


 
Ahh.... the dreaded "dead tail" or "cold in the tail." I had this happen to one of my girls right after she picked up her first major (and was a shoe in for it the next day). There are varying opinions on treatment and we tried them all. It is very painful, so dog aspirin can be very helpful. I am not sure about baby aspirin, as I always have the dog variety on hand. The best thing, however, is a shot of predisone (or a tablet) and some metacam and they will turn around in 24 hours. A warm compress will help and surely soothe him a bit but I am one that would say see a vet (not as an emergency) if you don't at least aspirin. 

I would add that no matter what the temperature outside, after any time he gets wet, make sure to dry him till he is bone dry. If you don't have a force dryer, you may want to consider one knowing that he is prone to this. You don't need a super duper model, just one that will get the job done without blowing hot air. For now, use your dryer on the lowest setting or the "cold shot" setting to protect his skin. I hope this helps. Feel free to PM me if I can help in any other way.

Hugs to your boy....he surely is uncomfortable right now.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Flem had this once and she had not even got in water, just to much wagging and a big tail bang on a wall. The vet did not prescribe anything, just no strenuous exercise - so Merlin can go walk. They sure do look miserable when that happens, poor Merlin, big belly scratches to him.

If you want to use aspirin, the dosage I have (as per The Pill Book Guide) is 5 to 15 mg/lb, 2 or 3 times a day, preferably with food. However, be aware that acetylsalicylic acid (the active ingredient) can damage the GI tract. Aspirin can also interact with other drugs or worsen some pre-existing conditions so it should be used with caution. I only have coated dog aspirin which is less prone to damaging the intestine and have used it very sparingly. 

If the only thing you have is baby aspirin, you could compare the quantity of the active ingredient, adjust, and go with the lower dosage. Giving your vet a call would perhaps be a good idea and would put your mind at rest.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for the advice! I haven't given him any aspirin yet, but will call the vet today to get him in. he seems to feel better, even though his tail is still tucked.

I will definitely look into getting a dryer though. Between playing in the waves, then getting rinsed off back at the house, he was wet a lot. I had no idea that drying the tail area was so important! We go to the local lake here too, so getting a dryer will be a priority.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*My girl got this from swimming in the lake in cool weather.*
*She had it for about 3 or 4 days.*
*After the 2nd day I could see her tail starting to come back to normal*
*and she was moving it more.*

*It happens a lot to water dogs like Golden's .*
*I was told it has to do with a wet tail and cold or cool weather.*

*I gave my girl baby aspirin 3 times a day for 2 days*
*I think it is sort of like you getting a sprain ankle.*

*Nothing much you can do but make them conferable and give them*
*something for the pain.*


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly had this once...I honestly thought she had broken it, but within an hour or so it slowly came back to life...does it look a bit like this?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska had that,this winter,from probably too much swimming!.
I gave her some homeopathic medecine called Arnica 30,3 pellets every 4 hrs and it really helped!.For her,it took 3 times for the tail to have any movement!.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Asprin is generally pretty harmless, but I would use the children's dose of Ascripten instead, since it is buffered.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

This is an excellent book to have on hand. I can't tell you how many times I have referred to it. All dog owners should have a copy.

*The Pill Book Guide to Medication for Your Dog or Cat by Kate A.W. Roby*

I also agree with Vern. Ascriptin is the best choice to alleviate the inflamation and pain. I wouldn't use any other drugs as dead tail will go away within a couple days on it's own. You just want to keep them comfortable while it heals.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Tilly had this once...I honestly thought she had broken it, but within an hour or so it slowly came back to life...does it look a bit like this?


Yes, it looked just like that. His tail was tucked under/between his legs just like that. My sister said also that other than being in pain, the tail can feel weird to them.

Poor Tilly looked so uncomfortable in that vid!

Merlin's tail is pretty much back to normal now.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Asprin is generally pretty harmless, but I would use the children's dose of Ascripten instead, since it is buffered.


Thanks for the info.  I didn't end up giving him anything but rest for the last 3 days and he's almost back to normal.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks! I will look for it!



DelmarvaGold said:


> This is an excellent book to have on hand. I can't tell you how many times I have referred to it. All dog owners should have a copy.
> 
> *The Pill Book Guide to Medication for Your Dog or Cat by Kate A.W. Roby*
> 
> I also agree with Vern. Ascriptin is the best choice to alleviate the inflamation and pain. I wouldn't use any other drugs as dead tail will go away within a couple days on it's own. You just want to keep them comfortable while it heals.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better Mr. Merlin  Sorry you had a few bad days "without your tail" buddy.

And poor Tilly....she looked so sad, like something was missing...


----------

